# Telecaster type 7 strings



## Jhey (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey guys, so I know of a couple of Telecaster type 7 string guitars, but so far ESP seems to have the nicest one(IMO).

But I like to check around so I thought maybe someone here knew about something that I haven't seen yet before I pull the trigger on a new guitar!  

So hit me up with the coolest Tele-type 7 string guitars you know about, if you know about any!


----------



## Gravy Train (Oct 18, 2017)

Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid PT7 or Schecter Chris Garza PT7 (though it is now discontinued). That would be my best bet


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 18, 2017)

Hapas sludge. Skervesen tamandua


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 18, 2017)

If you're looking at production models then michael kelly make the 507 series with some great specs for the price. For customs there's aviator warbird, knightro pioneer, vik caprice t1, carillion nemesis, mayones legend and kiesel solo.
I'm pretty partial to the look of the aviator warbird myself. It's the sleekest/most modern shape.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 19, 2017)

Bryant Custom Guitars
[email protected]

He has been building at Warmoth for years. He has his own shop as well, I've been there personally. He also has access and experience with a huge verity of woods, hardware and electrnoics. He also winds custom pick-ups.

Quality person. Quality guitar builds. He will definitely be building my next customs, electric and acoustic 7's
He has a Facebook page, is working on his own website and has several mostly old YouTube vids with Tele's though he can build you anything you want pretty much.

Decent prices and build times. Totally trustworthy. I'm sure he would be happy to email you photos of his builds. The man knows what he is doing for sure. And yes he has done work on my guitars so I am speaking from personal experience.

Tim Bryant builds awesome 7 string Tele's.
And 8 string Tele's
And 14 string Tele's
Pretty much any style and specs guitar you want.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 19, 2017)

Ibanez FRIX7FEAH.


----------



## khm (Oct 19, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Hapas sludge. Skervesen tamandua



If you go with Hapas, you will have a long old wait. mine has already taken twice the quoted time for the build, and I still don't have it - keep getting new deadlines that are missed, so if you go down that road, be prepared!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 19, 2017)

khm said:


> If you go with Hapas, you will have a long old wait. mine has already taken twice the quoted time for the build, and I still don't have it - keep getting new deadlines that are missed, so if you go down that road, be prepared!



Ya he really got swamped recently. Mine took about 6 months but I put my order in before he got really big.


----------



## khm (Oct 19, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Ya he really got swamped recently. Mine took about 6 months but I put my order in before he got really big.



I believe I put my order in the same time as you (last November). I understand delays happen, I do not however understand why delays are not communicated to the client, and then subsequent new dates missed without reason, or apology. 

They didn't even start building mine until the original completion date had come and gone and have even done a 'Small Run' to build some guitars to put up for sale in the interim - Seems to be the only industry I have come across that is completely devoid of basic business etiquette and customer satisfaction, and almost intrinsically part of ordering a custom guitar.


----------



## StrmRidr (Oct 19, 2017)

Charvel. I find all others look off without the proper Tele headstock.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 19, 2017)

khm said:


> I believe I put my order in the same time as you (last November). I understand delays happen, I do not however understand why delays are not communicated to the client, and then subsequent new dates missed without reason, or apology.
> 
> They didn't even start building mine until the original completion date had come and gone and have even done a 'Small Run' to build some guitars to put up for sale in the interim - Seems to be the only industry I have come across that is completely devoid of basic business etiquette and customer satisfaction, and almost intrinsically part of ordering a custom guitar.



Ya man, I understand that sucks ass especially if you put in yours at the same time as mine. He's very bad with communication. I think he is only a 2 man shop which doesn't excuse the delays or the lack of etiquette. But it does seem like the guys that are able to expand and hire more people are more able to get their shit together. 

I'm not going to make any excuses for him. My guitar is great but there are definitely builders that seem to be able to get stuff down at least in their stated time frame with good communication.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 19, 2017)

khm said:


> I believe I put my order in the same time as you (last November). I understand delays happen, I do not however understand why delays are not communicated to the client, and then subsequent new dates missed without reason, or apology.
> 
> They didn't even start building mine until the original completion date had come and gone and have even done a 'Small Run' to build some guitars to put up for sale in the interim - Seems to be the only industry I have come across that is completely devoid of basic business etiquette and customer satisfaction, and almost intrinsically part of ordering a custom guitar.



This is the type of thing that makes me so nervous to put down money for a guitar from these smaller builders. Really a shame.


----------



## khm (Oct 19, 2017)

cardinal said:


> This is the type of thing that makes me so nervous to put down money for a guitar from these smaller builders. Really a shame.


In Hindsight, I probably should have gone with a more established builder such as Skervessen, Aristrides, Siggie braun and the like - but I guess it is what it is now, I am just hoping they come through and deliver the guitar, although I am not holding my breath at this point - they are still worryingly advertising a between 6-12 month wait time, which is frustrating when I know they wont be able to fulfil anything close to the 6 months they are advertising, I just hope no one ends up in the same position as myself. If someone tells me 12 months at the outset, I have no drama with that, but to tell me half that, and still nothing 6 months on - doesn't inspire me with confidence. 

If you are gonna lay down some cash on your own custom, just do your due diligence and maybe head towards a more established builder is all I can say man, good luck!


----------



## rahnvu (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## LordCashew (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm partial to the Ormsby TX GTR...


----------



## Toxin (Oct 28, 2017)

You can always modify one to your needs, like i did with my T-B7












IMG_0542



__ Toxin
__ Oct 28, 2017


----------



## Nicki (Nov 23, 2017)

rahnvu said:


> IMG: Charvel Tele 7


This is by far the best tele-style 7 i've ever played. Neck was a little too chunky for my tastes, but the body carve was super comfy.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 23, 2017)

Jericho guitars have a few, here's my Fusion 7 -


----------



## budda (Nov 23, 2017)

Agile texan 7.

Done.


----------



## twistedlfos (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey Ive scoured a few of these threads about 7 string teles, and I figure this is as good a place as any to ask.

Do the 7 string telecaster builds from agile still have that fender twang to them?


----------



## budda (Jul 14, 2018)

twistedlfos said:


> Hey Ive scoured a few of these threads about 7 string teles, and I figure this is as good a place as any to ask.
> 
> Do the 7 string telecaster builds from agile still have that fender twang to them?



Yes.


----------



## budda (Jul 14, 2018)

twistedlfos said:


> Hey Ive scoured a few of these threads about 7 string teles, and I figure this is as good a place as any to ask.
> 
> Do the 7 string telecaster builds from agile still have that fender twang to them?



Yes.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 14, 2018)

Ibanez FR7


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 14, 2018)

I got to try out one of the later Schecter Chris Garza sig PT7 models and it was super comfortable and sounded massive  my one complaint was the volume knob location relative to the bridge and pickup switch, but that's pretty subjective. 

Otherwise I'd look at all the LTD/E-II Tele 7 options, Kiesel Solo 7, and Ibanez FR Iron Label depending on price range. Haven't read much about those Charvel models, but the pictures look sweet. I think Chapman did something similar a few years back, too


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 15, 2018)

You can do a Perle FR7 body as I recently did. If you custom order it, you might be able to have it routed for SC's in the pickup slots rather than hum buckers.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jul 15, 2018)

My crappy thread: http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-esp-ltd-sct-607b-green-sparkle.328810/


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 15, 2018)

They will twang if you use telecaster pickups. You won’t have a lot choices for telecaster 7 string singles though.


----------



## op1e (Jul 15, 2018)

The new Harley Benton fan fret looks killer. The Agile one is a safe bet but not a fan of the headstock.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jul 15, 2018)

Chapman ML7T. Just got it yesterday. Nice chunky neck and natural finish all over the body


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 15, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> They will twang if you use telecaster pickups. You won’t have a lot choices for telecaster 7 string singles though.


EMG has more now, SA7's & Maverick 7's.


----------



## dirtool (Jul 15, 2018)

currently gasing


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 15, 2018)

The MIJ brand Bacchus makes one, for those willing to order from Japan. They're mildly spendy, but if they're anything like my Bacchus J bass, they're worth it.










Won't get that Fender twang, if that's what people are after. For those who just want a T-style metal guitar, though, I imagine they're good to go.


----------



## lewis (Jul 16, 2018)

Harley Benton TE-7


----------

